# Real Estate In Mexico



## LisaTanner (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone looking at Mexico for relocation or retirement will be making a great move if the mindset is positive. You have two choices, move here with a great attitude prepared to enjoy the friendly people and sunshine, or stay where you are. Mexico and Mexico real estate are not like any other place that I have ever been, and I have travelled plenty.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Lisa

I am intrigued with your post and why you chose Mexico? You might also be interested to learn that we have a Latin American Forum with more information about Mexico and other countries in the region.

Gringos Forum


----------

